# Getting Back to Wade Fishing



## GRIM

My brother-in-law and myself are going to begin wade fishing. We've done it from time to time in years past but would like to get serious about it! Looking to do so at Christmas Bay! Any advise? Fish biting now? What are they hitting on...if they are hitting?


----------



## Sgrem

Shuffle feet.
Minimize gear.
Mullet imitations.
Go slow.
Wool socks.
Dry change in a dry bag in the boat for an emergency....it happens.

Troutsupport.


----------



## karstopo

I was out at Christmas Bay both last Thursday and Sunday. Found most my fish next to reef. Bounced black and white or opening night paddle tails pretty slow. Water dropped 2-3 feet from Thursday to Sunday. Water movement, shell, and depth changes seemed to be the key.


----------



## GRIM

Wow thanks for the fast responses. I've normally used trout killers. Anybody still use those? It's been a while for me. Never fished during cold season so I'm assuming waiters are a must.


----------



## karstopo

Waders definitely a must. Water was cold to the touch.


----------



## Sgrem

Must have waders. Do yourself a favor and get some properly fitting Simms G3 footy waders with good wading boots that fit over those waders.

Trout killers are good on weightless or very light weight hooks....slow is the name of the game. Mullet imitation slow sinkers/suspending baits also do well this time of year. Slow natural presentations. Water will be clear so natural looking baits. Sometimes pink produces well for cold trout hunting.

Darker mud holds heat better.....I have caught trout that were muddy....meaning they burrowed themselves down into the mud.
No need to get up early....hunt areas that will hold heat or heat up during the day.


----------



## GRIM

Any waiters from academy will do I suppose. Never used them I'm a wuss though when it comes to the cold so I'll be layering up. Getting excited to go this Friday morning. Anyone fished Christmas bay recently? Where's the best place to park and wade in?


----------



## GRIM

sgrem said:


> Must have waders. Do yourself a favor and get some properly fitting Simms G3 footy waders with good wading boots that fit over those waders.
> 
> Trout killers are good on weightless or very light weight hooks....slow is the name of the game. Mullet imitation slow sinkers/suspending baits also do well this time of year. Slow natural presentations. Water will be clear so natural looking baits. Sometimes pink produces well for cold trout hunting.
> 
> Darker mud holds heat better.....I have caught trout that were muddy....meaning they burrowed themselves down into the mud.
> No need to get up early....hunt areas that will hold heat or heat up during the day.


Thanks!


----------



## GRIM

sgrem said:


> Must have waders. Do yourself a favor and get some properly fitting Simms G3 footy waders with good wading boots that fit over those waders.
> 
> Trout killers are good on weightless or very light weight hooks....slow is the name of the game. Mullet imitation slow sinkers/suspending baits also do well this time of year. Slow natural presentations. Water will be clear so natural looking baits. Sometimes pink produces well for cold trout hunting.
> 
> Darker mud holds heat better.....I have caught trout that were muddy....meaning they burrowed themselves down into the mud.
> No need to get up early....hunt areas that will hold heat or heat up during the day.


The Simms G3 waters are over 600 bucks on Amazon. Ouch! Little pricey for me. My CFO would not approve. :smirk:


----------



## karstopo

Paved roads, there are 2 or I guess 3. Dolphin drive on the south end and a parallel road just across the canal. At the north east end, it's the road across from the peregrine condos. 

There are a couple of dirt tracks to the south of dolphin drive before the cell tower coming from Surfside. Might need 4wd there and some skill in using it.


----------



## Sgrem

Keep looking I paid half that. 

Trust me....cheapy waders will leak soon....usually when you are a 45 minute wade back to the boat and hypothermic....Simms will fix them under warranty if they do.

And its like wearing pants. That comfy wade will make a huge difference.


----------



## karstopo

GRIM, sierra trading post usually has deals on various brands of waders and occasionally on Simms. I got my Patagonia salt stalker wading boots there and could not be more pleased. They have a variety of Patagonia waders on sale now. Never used their waders, but other items I've gotten have been well made. 

I buy cheap waders but I usually have my kayak nearby to hop into should I spring a leak.


----------



## GRIM

karstopo said:


> GRIM, sierra trading post usually has deals on various brands of waders and occasionally on Simms. I got my Patagonia salt stalker wading boots there and could not be more pleased. They have a variety of Patagonia waders on sale now. Never used their waders, but other items I've gotten have been well made.
> 
> I buy cheap waders but I usually have my kayak nearby to hop into should I spring a leak.


Thanks for the info. I'll look into it.


----------



## Boze

Grim waders at academy 50% off I would get them before the fish Friday. Also what is everyone's input on fishing off the peer? Thanks


----------



## irbjd

karstopo said:


> GRIM, sierra trading post usually has deals on various brands of waders and occasionally on Simms. I got my Patagonia salt stalker wading boots there and could not be more pleased. They have a variety of Patagonia waders on sale now. Never used their waders, but other items I've gotten have been well made.
> 
> I buy cheap waders but I usually have my kayak nearby to hop into should I spring a leak.


You can also check eBay for Simms gear. You can find discontinued gear at discounted prices.


----------



## karstopo

irbjd said:


> You can also check eBay for Simms gear. You can find discontinued gear at discounted prices.


I haven't mastered the ebay scene. I've bid on various stuff, but always seem to be out bid in the end. My friend buys and sells stuff on eBay, seems like there are issues at times. Heck, my 77 year old mom buys things there. I probably need to try harder or something.


----------



## sheldonasvoboda

the simms are worth the cash, no argument there, but check out sierra trading post they have some deals on there


----------



## Gulfcoastkcco

*Stingray Shuffle*

Fished west bay this morning and seen lots of stingrays. MAKE SURE YOU SHUFFLE YOR FEET!!


----------



## GRIM

Gulfcoastkcco said:


> Fished west bay this morning and seen lots of stingrays. MAKE SURE YOU SHUFFLE YOR FEET!!


We put in at this location this morning at 730am.
515 Amigo Ln
Freeport, TX 77541

Ended up getting Game Winners waders from Academy last night. They worked perfectly! Was warm in the cold water and I did not have any leaks. Paid 70 bucks for them and they were normally 180! The barometric pressure was 29.72 and we did not get one bite. We were using texas trout killers and tsunami lures. Had fun though getting out there with my brother-in-law.


----------



## GRIM

Barometric Pressure - Effects on fish

Reference:
http://www.weather.com/sports-recreation/fishing/news/fishing-barometer-20120328


----------



## GRIM

GRIM said:


> Effects on fish
> 
> Reference:
> http://www.weather.com/sports-recreation/fishing/news/fishing-barometer-20120328


Need to figure out the barometric pressure and how it affects me as a wade fisherman.


----------



## GRIM

Christmas Bay, wade fished these two areas this weekend. 

Each day we waded roughly 300 square yards. Moving slowly. 

Friday, 1/15/2016
Air temp - 68
BP - 29.72
Time - 730am - 1030am
Artificial lures
No bites

Sunday, 1/17/2016
Air temp - 50
BP - 
Time - 130pm - 3pm
Artificial lures
No bites


----------



## h053rc0

Thanks Karstopo... read your post and caught myself smiling ear to ear. I had some of my best early years fishing experiences on mud cut and east.

Does that area still hold fish like it use to?


----------

